# How to properly quarantine new fish?



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

How exactly do you quarantine new fish before introducing to the main tank? Should any disease preventing medications be added to the quarantine tank water? And for how long should you quarantine new fish? Any tips/info on quarantine of new fish are welcome and very much appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Egress (Feb 20, 2006)

When I am expecting new fish, I start by setting up the quarantine tank that has been sanitized and stored dry. A sponge filter driven by a powerhead is typical. I do a water change or two on other tanks and squeeze their filters out in the quarantine tank to get some bacteria in. Never had a problem getting enough bacteria in, but if time is not much of a concern I will put some ammonia in and make sure it is processed. Quarantine lasts at least a month from any signs of illness. Any prophylactics depend on the source of the incoming fish. If they're from petsmart or petco, they get a quickcure dip ASAP. If they're from someone I know practices good husbandry, I don't use any preventative medicine.


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

A month is about right for quarantine. 
Quarantine time should be viewed as a time to watch your new fish for signs of injury and disease and treat if necessary and to also give your new fish a time to adjust to their new water parameters and diet without the added stress of meeting new tankmates. Whether you new fish has come from the local fish store or from across the country they are undoubtedly highly STRESSED. 
*During the month of quarantine make sure *all new fish are eating and swimming normally. Are any fish gasping? They should be producing short, colored feces--not long stringy white or clear feces. Several times during the month take a flashlight and shine it on the fish from different angles: you're looking for any kind of coating on the fish's skin. Certain parasites such as ich and Velvet take some time to build up their numbers so if new fish are infested you may not see the symptoms right away. 
Do any fish have broken or nipped fins? They don't have to be 100% healed before you add them to the main tank but make sure that they ARE healing and that there's no sign of infection before you take them out of quarantine.

As far as using a preventative med on new fish when there is no known illness--I don't. There's no one med that will efficiently treat all fungal, bacterial and parasitic diseases. And the reality is that most fish ailments get their start from the fish being under significant stress. 
Take Columnaris for example--a bacterial disease that can kill a fish in at as little as 12 hours. We see alot of Columnaris here on the forum. The bacterium that causes it is ubiquitous meaning that it is always present in your aquarium water. It only causes disease when the fish is unduly stressed. 
Bloat is another 'popular' ailment we see here. It's commonly thought to be caused by flagellates that reside harmlessly in the fish's intestines. When the fish becomes stressed the parasites rapidly reproduce and overwelm the fish. 
You can't prevent either of these ailments by treating with meds before the fish is actually sick with the disease and the irony is that the meds you use will place added stress on your fish and can actually put them at greater risk for getting sick! Arggghhh!! :roll: :x

Some people routinely treat new wild caught fish with an anti-parasite med. Personally I'd still like to have some idea of what parasite I'm treating since not all anti-parasite meds treat all parasites but if you were going to do any kind of preventative medication I suppose this would be the time.

The best way to avoid disease in your aquarium is to first of all quarantine all new fish and then practice good husbandry to provide your fish with as stress-free envirment as possible. Stock the tank with species that _are suppose to be compatible_, keep the water pristine with frequent partial water changes, feed the appropriate diet, address any illness or aggression problem as soon as you notice it.

Robin


----------

